# ASAT and SITKA mountain gear join forces



## ASATROB (Jul 3, 2006)

Sitka mountain gear and ASAT have come together to form what we believe to be the finest hunting clothing on the market. hand picked fabrics that wick moisture, incorporate two-way and four-way stretch for comfort and mobility, block wind, waterproof tough enough to withstand extreme abuse. storm proof zippers, taped seams versus sewn, internal cuffs for heat and pockets you can use even with a pack on. eliminate bulk, decrease weight and increase packability. what you will have is the best of the best. The best all around pattern with the best quality hunting gear you will ever see. everything will be ready for the 07 season. take care and stay safe.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Awesome Rob !! Glad to see ASAT combined with Sitka, should make for some great gear. Looking forward to 07!!

FF


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

congrats rob and jan and ASAT!.....can't wait for the 07 line.....sounds great!......ASAT just keeps getting better, just when i think they can't top themselves


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

*Great News*

AWESOME, I can't wait to see the new stuff ! :banana:


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Dang!*

Was hoping they'd go with Predator.........:sad:


----------



## tmoran (Dec 9, 2003)

*Waterproof?*

Are materials waterproof or resistant? Sitka Gear claims resistant on their website. Any laminates to creat waterproof?


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Holy smokes!

Rob....you're my new best friend:tongue: 
This jacket in ASAT is the dream of all bowhunting jackets!!









Great to see some serious alliances and the quality that the pattern has paired with the quaility in construction.
Hats off Rob!


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Holy smokes!
> 
> Rob....you're my new best friend:tongue:
> This jacket in ASAT is the dream of all bowhunting jackets!!
> ...


Is that a ASAT camo pattern?


----------



## C.K (Aug 17, 2006)

nope


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

We have all been reading for years the merits of ASAT camo. It's a great pattern, although the quality of their garments has sometimes been questioned. The mere fact that ASAT have been around for so long without whoring themselves out to the major retailers testifies that they have a premier camo pattern. 

However, can anyone here speak from personal experience regarding Sitka products? Their website looks pretty impressive, but without hearing of personal tales from others, not sure if I'd take a chance and get it.

Anyway, can anyone share some thoughts, either good or bad, re Sitka garments?


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

I have one sitka product, their mountain shirt, and it has been a major staple of my hunting clothes for this fall. Based solely upon my thoughts for that item I planned to by more in the future, but heard they had some news for 07 and was holding off. Good to hear they will be using ASAT, its one of the best patterns available I believe.


----------



## Taverner (May 4, 2005)

*Sitka*

Well I have just got done hunting in the Sitka gear for the past 9 days. I have worn this clothing line in everything from 35 degrees up to 75 degrees. Sunny skies to down right pouring rain.

I have three pieces of their clothing line

1. (Summit Shirt), this shirt is very thick but breathes extremely well. I was rained on and within a very short time it would natually dry. The material held up very well to berry vines and other brush.

2. (Timberline Vest) I originally bought this for the early morning and evening time of day, but I found that I hardly ever took it off. It is extremely warm yet the fit is very different than most commercial made clothing. This fits very close to your body....you dont have to worry about it catching on your bow sling.

3. (Mountain Pants) Very durable, first and foremost. Also I washed these a couple of times before the hunt and the more I washed them the quieter they became. These pants are very comfortable in all the weather conditions and even when soaking wet they kept me warm. The size is also slightly smaller than you would normally wear, I was told 1/2 to 1 size bigger than normal...ie a 34" waist is now a 35 for example.

Something very interesting all garments are of different material, and you will notice very nice stich work and very clean sewing lines...quality is definelty top of their list.

Their product line is pricey, but you definelty get a quality garment that you will be able to count on in a wide variety of weather conditions. I am in no way affiliated with them, I am just passing on praise for a product that deserves it.

Now with ASAT camo this company just keeps getting better.

Jason


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I certainly hope the new stuff is waterproof. I really have no need for any more non-waterproof fleece.

I used the new LAW H2P from River's West and that stuff is amazing. I stayed perfectly dry and warm wearing it. If Sitka can come out with a fabric like that I may be interested.

I found it amazing that a company would name themselves "Sitka" (one of the rainiest places on in Alaska) and not offer waterproof clothes???


----------



## jaysh33 (Oct 18, 2006)

*What a lot of us probably want to know...*

is will this merger result in ASAT actually having some customer service? 

We all know how great the ASAT pattern is, and SITKA seems to be good stuff as well. But who cares when you can not get what you pay for. 

I myself have now waited almost 4 weeks for my ASAT gloves (direct from ASAT). ASAT has been made aware of this situation numerous times, but has failed to rectify the situation. I can not even get an email, a PM, or a phone call to let me know what is going on. Buyer beware!!!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

jaysh33 said:


> is will this merger result in ASAT actually having some customer service?
> 
> We all know how great the ASAT pattern is, and SITKA seems to be good stuff as well. But who cares when you can not get what you pay for.
> 
> I myself have now waited almost 4 weeks for my ASAT gloves (direct from ASAT). ASAT has been made aware of this situation numerous times, but has failed to rectify the situation. I can not even get an email, a PM, or a phone call to let me know what is going on. Buyer beware!!!


i am working to correct this for you.....sorry it's taking longer than i expected:sad:


----------



## jaysh33 (Oct 18, 2006)

niteshade said:


> i am working to correct this for you.....sorry it's taking longer than i expected:sad:


I appreciate your effort to help rectify this situation; however, 4 days have now passed since you intervened and nothing has happened to indicate that I am going to get what I paid for. I was trying to be considerate and deal with this situation on a behind the scenes basis with you via PM; however, ASAT needs to know they can not continue treat customers like this without getting bad press. It would be one thing if I was the first, but obviously I am not. Others need to be aware of how ASAT treats their customers. 

I called at least a dozen times and left 4 to 5 voicemails; I was even told my stuff was shipped to me (a blatant lie!!!); you have attempted to help out; and Rob from ASAT has even been on AT at least three times. No phone call, no PM, and no email. None of the aforementioned would take ASAT more than 1 minute. This is beyond unacceptable! 

Sorry niteshade, I will not sit quietly and take this any longer.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Wow...*



jaysh33 said:


> I appreciate your effort to help rectify this situation; however, 4 days have now passed since you intervened and nothing has happened to indicate that I am going to get what I paid for. I was trying to be considerate and deal with this situation on a behind the scenes basis with you via PM; however, ASAT needs to know they can not continue treat customers like this without getting bad press. It would be one thing if I was the first, but obviously I am not. Others need to be aware of how ASAT treats their customers.
> 
> I called at least a dozen times and left 4 to 5 voicemails; I was even told my stuff was shipped to me (a blatant lie!!!); you have attempted to help out; and Rob from ASAT has even been on AT at least three times. No phone call, no PM, and no email. None of the aforementioned would take ASAT more than 1 minute. This is beyond unacceptable!
> 
> Sorry niteshade, I will not sit quietly and take this any longer.



Must be some really awesome gloves...


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

jaysh33 said:


> I appreciate your effort to help rectify this situation; however, 4 days have now passed since you intervened and nothing has happened to indicate that I am going to get what I paid for. I was trying to be considerate and deal with this situation on a behind the scenes basis with you via PM; however, ASAT needs to know they can not continue treat customers like this without getting bad press. It would be one thing if I was the first, but obviously I am not. Others need to be aware of how ASAT treats their customers.
> 
> I called at least a dozen times and left 4 to 5 voicemails; I was even told my stuff was shipped to me (a blatant lie!!!); you have attempted to help out; and Rob from ASAT has even been on AT at least three times. No phone call, no PM, and no email. None of the aforementioned would take ASAT more than 1 minute. This is beyond unacceptable!
> 
> Sorry niteshade, I will not sit quietly and take this any longer.


I don't blame you one bit, that's rediculous and just simple gloves. Good luck to you Jay.


----------



## american made (Dec 16, 2003)

Poorguy said:


> I don't blame you one bit, that's rediculous and just simple gloves. Good luck to you Jay.


maybe you should go back and play in the enigma threads:wink:


----------



## jaysh33 (Oct 18, 2006)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Must be some really awesome gloves...


It is not that the gloves are so "awesome", it is about principle. I paid for a product and I expect to have it delivered to me in a reasonable time. If the gloves are on backorder, then so be it. I even told them that if they do not have the gloves, then refund my money and I will get the gloves from a dealer that I know has them in stock. At the very least I deserve to be contacted to let me know what is going on. 

If they are going to burn me for a pair of $5 gloves, what is to stop them from burning other customers out of $135 3-D leafy suits.


----------



## jaysh33 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Thanks niteshade!!!*

For the record, my gloves did arrive today. A big thanks goes out to niteshade for helping to rectify this situation. If anyone ever has problems similar to mine (I hope you don't), I highly recommend you contact niteshade. Again, thank you niteshade!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

jaysh33 said:


> For the record, my gloves did arrive today. A big thanks goes out to niteshade for helping to rectify this situation. If anyone ever has problems similar to mine (I hope you don't), I highly recommend you contact niteshade. Again, thank you niteshade!


you are very welcome.....glad it all worked out


----------

